# WOL Magic Paket



## Chaos_ (19. Feb 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte mir mit Java selber ein Wake On Lan schreiben aber ich bin irgendwie ein bisschen Planlos wie das funktioniert hab mit Java Netzwerk nicht wirklich Erfahrung! Als ich weiß wie das Magic Paket aussehen muss das muss in Bit-form sein oder?

Angenommen ich hab den fertigen Frame den ich als Broadcast an meinen Pc senden möchte. Wie mache ich das mir Java diesen Frame nimmt und in mein Netzwerk rein gibt.

Danke im Vorraus


----------

